# 95 FEET of snow, watermelon snow & the largest recorded snowflake



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Came across these while looking for something else. Thought they were interesting. http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Snow

The highest seasonal total snowfall ever measured was at Mount Baker Ski Area, outside of Bellingham, Washington, in the United States, during the 1998-1999 season. Mount Baker received 1,140 inches (29 m) of snow, thus surpassing the previous record holder, Mount Rainier in Washington, which received 1,122 in. (28.5 m) of snow during the 1971-1972 season.

Watermelon snow: A reddish/pink colored snow that smells like watermelons, and is caused by a red colored green algae, called chlamydomonas nivalis

Guinness World Records lists the world's largest snowflakes as having fallen in January 1887, at Fort Keogh, Montana-it is said that one of them was 15 inches (38 cm) wide.

Has anyone experienced the watermelon snow?

A good portion of us are plowing now or will be plowing soon. Be safe, have fun and no breakdowns!


----------



## davespark (Jan 3, 2007)

*Red algae*

I've seen red snow (caused by algae) in Glacier National Park.....

-d


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Imagine a 15 inch snow flake? Holy cow...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That's 95ft of snow I've seen red snow out West snowmobiling, make sure you never eat it you can die. That snowflake would be neat to see.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;733889 said:


> That's 95ft of snow I've seen red snow out West snowmobiling, make sure you never eat it you can die. That snowflake would be neat to see.


Stay away from Yellow snow too!


----------

